# Incoming Slava



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't normally like watches with any gold but took to this, did a quick bit of research and thought "why not eh?"

(the answer to which is: 710







)

item 220524616313

pic courtesy of seller










if it lives up to the description and reputation it should be a solid beater


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

On a black or dark brown rally strap this would look great Paul.

Any idea what the button at '2' is for?


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> On a black or dark brown rally strap this would look great Paul.
> 
> Any idea what the button at '2' is for?


Thanks mate, from reading about a Sekonda with the same movement (Slava 2427) I think it's a date quickset button B)


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Paulus said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > On a black or dark brown rally strap this would look great Paul.
> ...


 B) indeed! - Look forward to the pics when it arrives Paul


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Crikey I better dust the camera off then 

So would you go big holes rally Hirsch style or small holes rally budget option?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The pusher at 2 0'clock is indeed for the date quickset! Hand wind to the *day* BEFORE you actually want, then use the pusher to get to the *date* before you want. Carefully hand wind through the midnight and set time correctly, then (ONLY) if needed, set the date using the pusher. :yes:

Trust me, I'm a WIS! Do it this way and you'll be correct in no time, try it any other way and you'll end up a day behind the date or vice-versa, and you'll curse and have to wind it all again. 

Note, also, it does no harm to use the pusher "right round" every now and then if you're *not* using the watch as a daily beater. What happens is they go sticky if not in use and jam up eventually. Otherwise it's a robust movement and they generally keep good time!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Paulus said:


> So would you go big holes rally Hirsch style or small holes rally budget option?


Copy and paste... Watch band "Imola" Design by MEYHOFER ...into Google and you'll see what I mean


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Mel - thanks that's brilliant :notworthy:



Stuart Davies said:


> Copy and paste... Watch band "Imola" Design by MEYHOFER ...into Google and you'll see what I mean


Ooh yes, small holes not so budget but should look really nice with red stitching to match the second hand, like it!


----------

